# Cattleya percivalliana 'Summit' FCC/AOS



## John M (Jan 6, 2018)

This is a division, not a clone, from the original, awarded plant. It always opens a few days before Christmas.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 6, 2018)

fabulous


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2018)

Magnificent


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2018)

Love that deep, dark velvet in the lip. Yummy Catt.


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 7, 2018)

Beautiful flowers and very well grow plant !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Jan 7, 2018)

Great!
David


----------



## blondie (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow a stunning display congrats


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 7, 2018)

Beautiful!!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice and great photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TDT (Jan 13, 2018)

Gloriou


----------



## h_mossy (Jan 13, 2018)

Very nice! How's the scent?


----------



## Secundino (Jan 14, 2018)

Really beautiful!


----------



## John M (Jan 14, 2018)

As with all percivalliana.....the scent is kind of funky!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 14, 2018)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## My Green Pets (Jan 14, 2018)

Photos like this remind me of why cattleyas are the ambassadors of the Orchid family. Big, showy, outstanding.

Was this plant ever mericloned?


----------



## John M (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, I believe Carter & Holmes got hold of a piece back in the 90's and cloned it. Most 'Summit's that you'll see are mericlones. I happen to know the provenance of my plant and can trace it back to the original grower who got it awarded, Dr. Ben Berliner.


----------



## Ben_in_north_FL (Jan 20, 2018)

if you like catt species, this is a must have... Awesome flower, great pictures too... take a bow...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 21, 2018)

John M said:


> Yes, I believe Carter & Holmes got hold of a piece back in the 90's and cloned it. Most 'Summit's that you'll see are mericlones. I happen to know the provenance of my plant and can trace it back to the original grower who got it awarded, Dr. Ben Berliner.



great story


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cross it with nodosa and remake BC Karin Lomer (sp?)!!


----------



## Tom-DE (Jan 29, 2018)

A nice one to have....especially it is a division of the original awarded plant.


----------



## gego (Feb 1, 2018)

Double Wow!!! The famous plant.


----------



## trdyl (Feb 2, 2018)

Stunning!


----------

